# AEW 9/10/21 Rampage Official Discussion Thread - The Bastard vs El Idolo



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just PAC vs Andrade announced thus far, but what else do you need? Give them 25 minutes. MOTY candidate incoming.

@Firefromthegods
@Emmanuelle


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could see a Ruby Soho match on this show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Should be a banger!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Just PAC vs Andrade announced thus far, but what else do you need? Give them 25 minutes. MOTY candidate incoming.
> 
> @Firefromthegods
> @Emmanuelle


Just give them the whole hour. Also, F PAC (again, yeah).


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

This match is going to be insane.

Punk segment
Daniel Bryan & Adam Cole segment 
Pac vs Andrade 

Perfect rampage


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Just give them the whole hour. Also, F PAC (again, yeah).


Don't be greedy, Whoanma. We need at least 5 minutes for Jade, Britt Baker, or Hayter. 55 minutes is more than enough.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> Just give them the whole hour. Also, F PAC (again, yeah).


PAC is my top guy in AEW so I would really appreciate if he got it the hell together and stayed in the U.S.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> PAC is my top guy in AEW so I would really appreciate if he got it the hell together and stayed in the U.S.


We agree on this. I really like PAC (F him, btw), I think he’s very talented, but he Fd it up. His All Out match vs. Andrade would have probably been a MOTY contender. Now they’ll main event Rampage, not even Dynamite.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

hoping PAC goes over strong. i see him as a guy that can work with the champ.

andrade kinda sucks. he's just bland and boring. a shitter, less charismatic, more try hard version of del rio


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> PAC is my top guy in AEW so I would really appreciate if he got it the hell together and stayed in the U.S.





Whoanma said:


> We agree on this. I really like PAC (F him, btw), I think he’s very talented, but he Fd it up. His All Out match vs. Andrade would have probably been a MOTY contender. Now they’ll main event Rampage, not even Dynamite.


Nah, I don't think this was even on Pac to begin with here.

The guy is available to wrestle 5 DAYS after All Out.

I highly doubt he even left the country too.

I bet they just wanted to reschedule Pac vs Andrade El Idolo so that they could get extra time to steal the show on Rampage.

I think there were at least 5 matches at All Out that lasted 15+ minutes.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I wish Pac and Andrade was on the PPV, such a top tier match.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Prosper said:


> PAC is my top guy in AEW so I would really appreciate if he got it the hell together and stayed in the U.S.


Do we know why he couldn’t make PPV? Was it his fault, a booking decision or another reason?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hitman1987 said:


> Do we know why he couldn’t make PPV? Was it his fault, a booking decision or another reason?


AEW said that he had flight problems.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

It’s a difficult situation with Pac as he’s got the look and talent to be a star/champion in AEW.

Although, if he’s not prepared to move to US, and therefore will miss several consecutive episodes of dynamite every few months, then I fully understand why they can’t/won’t put a belt on him.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Its shame PAC hasnt got his priorites right and therefore cant blame AEWs booking with him.

He doesnt come across as someone you can put alot of faith in.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Guys, I don't think Pac even left the United States.

He would've been gone for at least a few weeks if he was out of the country.

It's likely that they just wanted to give Pac vs Andrade El Idolo the 20+ minutes to steal the show on Rampage instead of cramming everything on All Out.

The "flight problems" are consistent with Andrade messing with the Death Triangle's traveling/transportation over the past month so that they'd miss shows.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Guys, I don't think Pac even left the United States.
> 
> He would've been gone for at least a few weeks if he was out of the country.
> 
> ...


It's not really like AEW to bait and switch a match, so I believe there are shoot reasons it couldn't happen at All Out. On the other hand, All Out was insanely good, so in a way PAC vs Andrade actually gets more of a spotlight as the main match on Rampage


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm looking forward to this tag team match. Reba can take the fall here and maintain the momentum for Ruby.







*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm looking forward to this tag team match. Reba can take the fall here and maintain the momentum for Ruby.
> View attachment 107975
> *


I called it.


Whoanma said:


> 3 vs. 3 incoming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I called it.


*We didn't need Teddy Long to see that coming, PLAYA! *


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

It's bland vs boring. Not interested. Still hoping for travel restrictions.

The 3v3 might be entertaining, even though I'm afraid I already know exactly who's gonna pin whom.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PAC vs Andrade was meant to have been incredible by those who watched it last night. 

Cant say im surprised..


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm looking forward to this tag team match. Reba can take the fall here and maintain the momentum for Ruby.
> View attachment 107975
> *


If the Jade/Leyla match at all resembles the recent Kamille/Leyla match (obviously it won't get the same amount of time), then I think it will really surprise people.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a shame PAC won't just squash this boring bastard and move on to better things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> If the Jade/Leyla match at all resembles the recent Kamille/Leyla match (obviously it won't get the same amount of time), then I think it will really surprise people.


*That's exactly what I thought. This should be Jade's first match with real time. If Leyla gets squashed, it would be a disservice to both women, and the fans who watched the NWA PPV.*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's exactly what I thought. This should be Jade's first match with real time. If Leyla gets squashed, it would be a disservice to both women, and the fans who watched the NWA PPV.*


But Jade vs Leyla is only on Dynamite next week. On Rampage we will have Pillman vs Caster.


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's exactly what I thought. This should be Jade's first match with real time. If Leyla gets squashed, it would be a disservice to both women, and the fans who watched the NWA PPV.*


I agree with you 100%, but I'm not quite so certain that Leyla is experienced enough to be able to pull a good-looking match out of Jade yet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Judging by live reports, Andrade vs. PAC may be the match Andrade needed to win over AEW fans. I've read several live reports which say it's an absolute must-see.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Judging by live reports, Andrade vs. PAC may be the match Andrade needed to win over AEW fans. I've read several live reports which say it's an absolute must-see.


I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to Andrade vs. PAC also. It's Friday! You know what that means.... RAMPAAAAGGGGE!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking forward to this but I won’t be staying up for it 😭 Too tired.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436357566238543873


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436357566238543873


TK also said that the people that put together the Road To videos will be the ones that are interviewing them. They will be explaining why they chose AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Happy Riho Rampage debut day @Whoanma 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436380896118988802*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Happy Riho Rampage debut day @Whoanma
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436380896118988802*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436455000109109249


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Card is A LOT for an hour show.

everything will feel rushed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for Pac/Andrade and the reports have said that it is an amazing match so I'm hyped!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a very solid card for 1 hour.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Clungeman said:


> I agree with you 100%, but I'm not quite so certain that Leyla is experienced enough to be able to pull a good-looking match out of Jade yet.


She got a good match out of Kamille, Jade should be no problem.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Really hope PAC and Andrade get 20 minutes


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No entrances suggests a long match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Are they really starting with this?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Come on PAC!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Starting with Pac/Andrade?! I'm not ready!!


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Naito's signature! lol!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tranquilos.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, they are killing each other!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No clue why they would start with this. 

No reason for me to stick around after this...well I'll check out Caster/Pillman Jr as well.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why does AEW often put on the main event as an opening match? They do jt all the time on dynamite too

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I love how this just started cause everyone knows it’s going to be good. No intros needed let’s go!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No clue why they would start with this. 

No reason for me to stick around after this...well I'll check out Caster/Pillman Jr as well.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

shawnyhc01 said:


> Naito's signature! lol!


La Sombra was one of the founding members of Los Ingobernables after all.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

These two are so damn good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That moonsault though!


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I bet they wanna give more time for this match!! They time management is not too well regard last Dynamites' main event


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shawnyhc01 said:


> I bet they wanna give more time for this match!! They time management is not too well regard last Dynamites' main event


I think this Rampage’s taped.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> I think this Rampage’s taped.


Right, I notice it. Thanks, pal!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was an awesome match. Screwy finish was meh but not unexpected. Andrade decking Chavo makes me think Flair is on his way to manage Andrade.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That match was okay - some nice athletic stuff but not as good as I was expecting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ref too busy thinking about Ruby and the next hug.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great match but what a fuck finish. Lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What did he hit him with?


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

This match made Andrade look like a weak jobber gotta be honest...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

lol I'm so damn confused


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Pac carried this man's sorry ass.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great, lose that deadweight Chavo and bring in Ric Flair!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WOOOOOO!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why would Andrade have a problem when he had to have known what happened (at least to a degree) and still took the win?

That was all pretty weird. Maybe I'm missing some context.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That was an awesome match. Screwy finish was meh but not unexpected. Andrade decking Chavo makes me think Flair is on his way to manage Andrade.


I don't even like Andrade, but they really really shouldn't saddle him with Flair. Flair is going to over shadow him since Andrade has a language barrier issue


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Pac carried this man's sorry ass.*


La Sombra doesn’t need to be carried by anyone, I’m not sure what you were just watching.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby is an absolutely terrible promo.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Match was fantastic, ending was lame and then post-match shit was confusing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I guess Ric Flair is going to be his new manager.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Pac carried this man's sorry ass.*


This is simply inaccurate.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I guess Ric Flair is going to be his new manager.*


Flair has years of proof he doesn't work as a manager. Didn't work well for Charlotte, AJ, or Lacey


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> This is simply inaccurate.


Not inaccurate. It’s just a blatant lie.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda want a gimmick where Andrade just keeps going through managers


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, he needs a manager. He’s unable to cut a decent promo in English.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Both guys were great. Only the finish disappointed but they always try and protect PAC. Andrade seems to be an honourable heel unlike the Elite and Pinnacle guys since he apparently wanted to win clean. Flair is definitely en route I think and he wished Andrade luck on Twitter earlier. Andrade is burning through managers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Why would Andrade have a problem when he had to have known what happened (at least to a degree) and still took the win?
> 
> That was all pretty weird. Maybe I'm missing some context.


*It fell flat like literally all of his segments since joining this company. This dude is so overrated it's ridiculous.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol get Darby that win back against Spears


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shawn Spears is a generic piece of shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Well, he needs a manager. He’s unable to cut a decent promo in English.


True, but Ric is Ric


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

He's a generic piece of a shit nothing with Tully Blanchard, too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is "piece of shit" the go to for bad promos? *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It fell flat like literally all of his segments since joining this company. This dude is so overrated it's ridiculous.*


Yeah, never got the hype for Andrade. He's a good wrestler, but that's nothing special in AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is "piece of shit" the go to for bad promos? *


It's go to for edge, but Darby was 100% right so I dig it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awe, poor Darby


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Spears with a bit of a bald spot in his mohawk. Time to switch up the hair


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Me + Sting + Tully = Whole lotta years but fine like wine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So they did Ruby vs Hayter and this match on the same night probably within an hour of each other. Not surprised the entrances didn't get mega pops. 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is "piece of shit" the go to for bad promos? *


[emoji23][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Pac carried this man's sorry ass.*


Oh absolutely. That's two times he's been outwrestled and outclassed. His hype is completely dead for sure now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, never got the hype for Andrade. He's a good wrestler, but that's nothing special in AEW.


*Yeah, he's average AF, but people act like he's the second coming of Eddie Guerrero.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We need Bryan/Omega asap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good vignette, they do really good vignettes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's go to for edge, but Darby was 100% right so I dig it


*I think you mean Edge's sidekick.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan/Omega should be a very fun match when it happens. I may be alone, but I'm kinda hoping they go the time limit draw route with them. However long that match would be. (I guess 60 minutes for a title match?)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's still so strange seeing Bryan in AEW. Kinda different with Punk since he's been gone long and I don't usually follow NXT too closely with Cole...but Bryan just at Wrestlemania this year


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Great night of wrestling, both shows have been awesome.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck I swear this ad break has been 10 minutes long


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Trophies said:


> It's still so strange seeing Bryan in AEW. Kinda different with Punk since he's been gone long and I don't usually follow NXT too closely with Cole...but Bryan just at Wrestlemania this year


Heck he was in the main event of night 2. It is pretty surreal how quick it all feels like it happened.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was so obvious.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

elo said:


> Great night of wrestling, both shows have been awesome.


That's the attitude!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Bryan/Omega should be a very fun match when it happens. I may be alone, but I'm kinda hoping they go the time limit draw route with them. However long that match would be. (I guess 60 minutes for a title match?)


*That would be very disappointing, especially for a non-title. It needs a definite finish. It's not like we haven't seen Kenny get beaten by an underwhelming opponent already.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think you mean Edge's sidekick.*


No I meant edgy lol, good one tho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"Saved by the Bell reboot looking ass" 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That would be very disappointing, especially for a non-title. It needs a definite finish. It's not like we haven't seen Kenny get beaten by an underwhelming opponent already.*


I'm assuming it's a title match. If it's non-title, then sure have one of them win (probably Bryan).


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Britt Baker aka Double B and Big Booty Becky (@The Legit DMD) aka Triple B!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I have the feeling FITE’s ahead by cutting the adds’ time. What‘s being shown now?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> I have the feeling FITE’s ahead by cutting the adds’ time. What‘s being shown now?


FITE is 100% ahead. About 2 minutes into the Pillman match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> I have the feeling FITE’s ahead by cutting the adds’ time. What‘s being shown now?


Pillman vs Max just started and yeah, they're skipping ads.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I hope hangman is still the one to topple Kenny.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> FITE is 100% ahead. About 2 minutes into the Pillman match.





3venflow said:


> Pillman vs Max just started and yeah, they're skipping ads.


Yeah, I had noticed it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cody, nobody wants to watch your shit show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Booty Hayter is always welcomed on my TV screen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Cody, nobody wants to watch your shit show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I'm glad he thought that weigh in segment was a disaster lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> FITE is 100% ahead. About 2 minutes into the Pillman match.


The number of ads tonight is obnoxious. Maybe VPN is the play


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm never buying a Shaqaroni


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm never buying a Shaqaroni


WOW you just not going to support The Big Aristotle


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Cody, nobody wants to watch your shit show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be surprised if it's a hit. Brandi and cody are attractive ppl and itd going to show quite a bit of the behind the scenes stuff which is what I'd be interested in.

Plus reality tv has a built in audience .


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> WOW you just not going to support The Big Aristotle


Canadians don't deserve the big shaqaroni .....al they get is canadian bacon....with their big flapping heads.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's a hit. Brandi and cody are attractive ppl and itd going to show quite a bit of the behind the scenes stuff which is what I'd be interested in.
> 
> Plus reality tv has a built in audience .


It's going to kill it with women. Folk thought Total Divas, Total Bella's, and Miz & Maryse were dumb moves but it's not for the traditional fans


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Did Tony Khan pick Statlander up from a meth lab?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Britt Baker aka Double B and Big Booty Becky (@The Legit DMD) aka Triple B!


*Triple B is getting a lot of Ring Time Miss Mani!*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, Rampage lasted exactly 44 minutes without ads.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow, the show ended already on FITE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> WOW you just not going to support The Big Aristotle


His ad made me mad lol. Also, I don't live near a Papa John's, so it's just false bravado


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Canadians don't deserve the big shaqaroni .....al they get is canadian bacon....with their big flapping heads.


Flapping around


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Well, Rampage lasted exactly 44 minutes without ads.


It literally just got to the main event for me lol, who won?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Well, Rampage lasted exactly 44 minutes without ads.


That was weird.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> His ad made me mad lol. Also, I don't live near a Papa John's, so it's just false bravado


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yeah they are low key scarce


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> WOW you just not going to support The Big Aristotle


*Literally eating one right now. You can't make this shit up.







*


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

I really like Pillman Jnr, he's got _it_


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's going to kill it with women. Folk thought Total Divas, Total Bella's, and Miz & Maryse were dumb moves but it's not for the traditional fans


Not even gonna lie total Divas was a contributing factor in my return interest in wrasslin. I found the behind the scenes stuff intriguing and my lady dug it.

Its definetly going to be a hit imo


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't even like Andrade, but they really really shouldn't saddle him with Flair. Flair is going to over shadow him since Andrade has a language barrier issue


Flair is going to overshadow him? No shit! Andrade could have the guy selling hotdogs in the crowd as his manager and even he'd overshadow that boring bastard.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You can't make this shit up.
> View attachment 108141
> *


Shaq does great business lol. Man's owns a percentage of Forever 21 and a percentage of the images of Marilyn Monroe and Elvis [emoji23]


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spoiler



I liked the ending and aftermath of the 'main event' and the fans got a double happy ending.


 Match itself was just ok. Pillman is a good young babyface. Caster has the gimmick but when the bell rings is still something of a bore.

Was a one match show for me tonight and the Cole + Danielson vignettes were good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Canadians don't deserve the big shaqaroni .....al they get is canadian bacon....with their big flapping heads.


Nah we have Papa John's but the closest one is 37.6km from me. (I'm gonna leave that distance in metric)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would like to see a 1 on 1 between Hayter and Statlander. Two powerhouses going at it, give them plenty of time and even a no DQ setting so they can really get physical.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Shaq does great business lol. Man's owns a percentage of Forever 21 and a percentage of the images of Marilyn Monroe and Elvis [emoji23]


*Just in case anyone thought you had to order pepperoni, you can change the toppings online:







*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Nah we have Papa John's but the closest one is 37.6km from me. (I'm gonna leave that distance in metric)


Might as well be light years.....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Not even gonna lie total Divas was a contributing factor in my return interest in wrasslin. I found the behind the scenes stuff intriguing and my lady dug it.
> 
> Its definetly going to be a hit imo


My mother watched Total Divas and Total Bella's the mostly men wrestling fan base just doesn't get how good of an expansion move that is


.christopher. said:


> Flair is going to overshadow him? No shit! Andrade could have the guy selling hotdogs in the crowd as his manager and even he'd overshadow that boring bastard.


Come on now Chavo didn't over shadow him lol. But yes besides the language barrier Andrade doesn't seem extremely charismatic yet


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Emmanuelle they did the right thing and pinned Reba. The booty is safe!*


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I kinda like they put the biggest match/segment first. Reminds me of old school Saturday Night's Main Event. But I think it strange how they are calling Pillin Jr VS Caster as the "main event". In the SNME analogy, it'd be like Hogan VS Paul Orndorff at the start. Then claiming the "main event" was coming up when it's something like the Killer Bees VS Hillbilly Jim and Uncle Elmer.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Here comes Sable!

. . . no, wait. It's just Brian Pillman, Jr.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Emmanuelle they did the right thing and pinned Reba. The booty is safe!*


Yeah, thank God. Tony saw our rants


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just in case anyone thought you had to order pepperoni, you can change the toppings online:
> View attachment 108142
> *


That dipping sauce they give you is FUCKING VILE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Can Pillman just use the 4 horseman logo on his gear like that


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I would like to have a secret, drunken, one night stand with the main event ref girl.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is any of their “Saturday night specials” scheduled yet?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That dipping sauce they give you is FUCKING VILE.


*Hold on now, we can't have any blasphemous garlic sauce slander up in here.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Do they tape Rampage every week or is it live on occasion?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That dipping sauce they give you is FUCKING VILE.





The Legit DMD said:


> *Hold on now, we can't have any blasphemous garlic sauce slander up in here.*


The garlic sauce the only reason to get Papa John's or does the Shaqanator come with a different sauce?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do they tape Rampage every week or is it live on occasion?


It’s live sometimes, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The garlic sauce the only reason to get Papa John's or does the Shaqanator come with a different sauce?


*Nah, it's still garlic.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do they tape Rampage every week or is it live on occasion?


So far there have been more live episodes than taped. First two episodes and their episode last week were live.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot in good way to end the night but average match


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hold on now, we can't have any blasphemous garlic sauce slander up in here.*


That's not garlic sauce its fucking oil with a few drops of garlic flavoring ....

I'm a garlic fanatic .....that is 100% artificial poop drippings.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Good show. They are really putting Pillman over. I like it.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That was a long and late taping for that crowd, credit to them sticking it out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think it's another low rated Rampage with the women doing the highest number.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if the varsity blonds are finished


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Boring episode. Announcers themselves not into it either


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Nobody on this shitty forum can crap over El Idolo. That is a WRESTLER, folks! 

Is he teasing Flair? 👀


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if the varsity blonds are finished


No griff was with him last match they are still a team.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Pillman push will lead to him losing to MJF but legitimizes him more. If Griff can catch up then the Blonds could be tag title candidates in 2022. If not, Pillman may have to split and do his own thing. Punk has namedropped him a few times.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if the varsity blonds are finished


Nah I feel this was just hometown pops for Pillman.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The garlic sauce the only reason to get Papa John's or does the Shaqanator come with a different sauce?


Come to my place smoke some fire,drink a cold one, we'll order the shaqaroni and I'll break out the $50 jar of garlic......Papa John's sauce can suck it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No griff was with him last match they are still a team.


Well he had all new gear and The Blonds didn't come out to save him. To me, it looks like they are pushing Pillman as a singles wrestler. Honestly, I think they should break em up. Griff and Julia aren't ready for prime time and CM Punk called out Pillman Jr specifically. So, that's MJF and CM Punk on Pillman's dance card.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Come to my place smoke some fire,drink a cold one, we'll order the shaqaroni and I'll break out the $50 jar of garlic......Papa John's sauce can suck it


Got to love the internet, I didn't know high end garlic was a thing. But it does sound fire [emoji23].


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Well he had all new gear and The Blonds didn't come out to save him. To me, it looks like they are pushing Pillman as a singles wrestler. Honestly, I think they should break em up. Griff and Julia aren't ready for prime time and CM Punk called out Pillman Jr specifically. So, that's MJF and CM Punk on Pillman's dance card.


No its cuz Caster and his boy jumped griff taking him out, hence caster referencing Pillman would be without his friends during the pre match interview.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Got to love the internet, I didn't know high end garlic was a thing. But it does sound fire [emoji23].


Not from the internet I'm legit a garlic conisuire this shit was sent to me from my boy down south. Smokey garlic flavor oh my God it's a fucking hitter bro.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just in case anyone thought you had to order pepperoni, you can change the toppings online:
> View attachment 108142
> *


I can see someone is trying to give themselves heart disease and insulin resistance.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Thought the first match was good with an interesting end (i don't even like Andrade) but the rest felt quite weak to me. But i had the volume on relatively quiet so maybe i missed the crowd energy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Vitamin R said:


> I can see someone is trying to give themselves heart disease and insulin resistance.


Nah just some slight heartburn and indigestion....perhaps some tums resistance.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How was the show tonight? I totally forgot it was on until a few minutes ago.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

I enjoyed the main event. Good showcase for Pillman Jr and Max Caster.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Soho wasn't the legal man. Wasn't Statlander the legal man when Ruby Soho got that pin?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I like one hour wrestling shows … Andrade is excellent in the ring. Great show. Loved mox giving the rub to pillman. I hope pillman gets over. Very entertaining


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

They emptied out the jabronis for this show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ended up checking out PAC vs Andrade, thought it was a decent match, nothing insanely good though.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I love AEW, it makes me happy. I can't remember the last time I felt content just watching pro wreslting.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ok show, biggest highlight Pac vs Andrade great match, don’t know where Andrade goes from here following what he did to Chavo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Not from the internet I'm legit a garlic conisuire this shit was sent to me from my boy down south. Smokey garlic flavor oh my God it's a fucking hitter bro.


Lol no it wasn't a knock, more so saying if we weren't on the internet this conversation wouldn't be happening


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That match was exactly what Andrade needed. Probably his best match post-WWE. I haven't watched the Omega one but I heard it was a disappointment? I have no idea why this wasn't the main event though. Obviously the finish probably means we'll get a rematch but I won't mind that at all.



Gwi1890 said:


> Ok show, biggest highlight Pac vs Andrade great match, don’t know where Andrade goes from here following what he did to Chavo


Isn't it obvious? It's all but certain Ric Flair is coming in as his manager now, which will give tremendous shine to his star. Exactly what he needs.

Credit to AEW. Earlier in the week I said they dropped the ball with him, but they seem to know when to correct course with the people they care about. First with Vickie and though I didn't think Chavo was so bad, many did, and now they're going to move him to Flair.

Meanwhile, the vignettes with Cole and Danielson, further convinced me that they're on a collision course for Full Gear. It will be indirect, as the latter tries to go for Omega, but Cole is going to stand in his way.

Rest of the show was meh. It was nice to see Riho back on TV though, and I have no idea why Pillman vs. Caster was the main event apart from them being in Cincinnati. Sorry but that's a Dark or Elevation match, not a TV main event. The brief appearance from Moxley doesn't change that.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So Andrade ditches Chavo for interfering on his behalf, and he’s going to replace him with the dirtiest player in the game? Makes sense.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rankles75 said:


> So Andrade ditches Chavo for interfering on his behalf, and he’s going to replace him with the dirtiest player in the game? Makes sense.


Whatever. Ric Flair is obviously an upgrade.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436634390256398338
It looks like Andrade is taking the 'honorable heel' route for sure. It'll help distinguish him from over-the-top heels The Elite and old school heels The Pinnacle. And is sort of in line with Los Ingobernables, the group he was in with Naito and others.

However, as mentioned, if Flair does manage him that muddies the waters somewhat since Flair is a renowned cheat.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436634390256398338
> It looks like Andrade is taking the 'honorable heel' route for sure. It'll help distinguish him from over-the-top heels The Elite and old school heels The Pinnacle. And is sort of in line with Los Ingobernables, the group he was in with Naito and others.
> 
> However, as mentioned, if Flair does manage him that muddies the waters somewhat since Flair is a renowned cheat.


He should reform Los Ingobernables.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436634390256398338
> It looks like Andrade is taking the 'honorable heel' route for sure. It'll help distinguish him from over-the-top heels The Elite and old school heels The Pinnacle. And is sort of in line with Los Ingobernables, the group he was in with Naito and others.
> 
> However, as mentioned, if Flair does manage him that muddies the waters somewhat since Flair is a renowned cheat.


Is it confirmed flair is coming in …


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> Is it confirmed flair is coming in …


No, but it's expected and he's been interacting with Andrade a lot on Twitter.

He seems to have found a new adopted son in AEW too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435240216051261445


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jedah said:


> That match was exactly what Andrade needed. Probably his best match post-WWE. I haven't watched the Omega one but I heard it was a disappointment? I have no idea why this wasn't the main event though. Obviously the finish probably means we'll get a rematch but I won't mind that at all.
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious? It's all but certain Ric Flair is coming in as his manager now, which will give tremendous shine to his star. Exactly what he needs.
> ...


Yeah the Andrade vs Pac match should have Main evented, I would have liked a bit more build in the Chavo ditch but heyho, the Pillman vs Castor match was something from their spat on Elevation Aew should have shown us a video package explaining this and it shouldn’t have been in the main even. Women’s match was good , card has been good each time on Rampage until this week I would prefer at least 2 top tier matches on the card, amazing match followed by watchable followed amazing


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm somewhat new with aew and rampage so I didn't understand why those two main evented. I mean I know the blond guy but the other was the first time I saw him, I thought andrade and pac would main evented.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> No, but it's expected and he's been interacting with Andrade a lot on Twitter.
> 
> He seems to have found a new adopted son in AEW too.
> 
> ...


Precisely why I laugh when people act as if Flair isn’t and hasn’t ALWAYS BEEN a goofball. He was hated as champion and called a “******” by my grandpa’s generation. He was said to not take it as serious as Hogan.

Flair is the ultimate entertainer, so it isn’t at all surprising to see him wanting to be in AEW with all the goofy fuckers enjoying themselves.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Time management in AEW is so poor.

No entrances for Pac or Andrade because they can’t have it eating time. Then we have Darby getting attacked and instantly just straight on to the next segment.

Slow down. Less is more. TK doesn’t seem to get this.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh and that Andrade spin dive he did was unreal. He didn’t even rotate from the start giving him the momentum on the jump. He was half way to the floor then generated the entire rotation with no momentum. Amazing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I wouldn't mind Riho in Best Friends if it gets her on TV more often. Plus, it gives Statlander a tag partner.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Andrade and Pac match was “good”, but he still isn’t what I expected. Offense is nice, but the match itself just felt so heatless in the moment.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Best line of the night goes to Taz.

After the PAC/Andrade match where PAC had Chavo in his Brutalizer hold, Taz was going bonkers about Chavo turning red, being choked out, etc. etc. and then he ended it with an, "Oh Chavo".


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Time management in AEW is so poor.
> 
> No entrances for Pac or Andrade because they can’t have it eating time. Then we have Darby getting attacked and instantly just straight on to the next segment.
> 
> Slow down. Less is more. TK doesn’t seem to get this.


True, so the real main event in Rampage always be pulled to the fist segment, like Punk's debut or Omega vs Cage, etc.

Either AEW extends the time of Rampage or ignore some irrelevant promotions or non-sense matches. Otherwise, it will damage this brand.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Time management in AEW is so poor.
> 
> No entrances for Pac or Andrade because they can’t have it eating time. Then we have Darby getting attacked and instantly just straight on to the next segment.
> 
> Slow down. Less is more. TK doesn’t seem to get this.


This show was recorded, they could have easily gotten everything in. They cut the entrances, so they could show more Shaqaroni ads. And also, I think they want the pace of Rampage to be higher than Dynamite in general.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think sometimes they have the 'real' main event first, if it's an important match (also: Christian vs. Omega), because 10pm > (near) 11pm for viewership. The trend, with some exceptions, will be a decline across the hour.

Last night's show was ad-free on FITE and lasted 44 minutes, so that's what they have without commercials. PAC vs. Andrade went 15:42, the women's match went 9:27 and Pillman vs. Caster went 6:42. A total of 31:57 of match time, which is a really high % of the show time and probably explains cutting off the entrances for the opener (easier to do that with the show just coming on the air than in other matches). They got Danielson and Cole vignettes, Tully/Spears/Sting/Darby storyline, Caster vs. Pillman pre-match split screen and Moxley/Pillman celebration into the remaining 12 minutes.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Really liked Andrade vs Pac. This is honestly the first time I have been impressed by Andrade.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

have not had a chance to catch the show yet, how was it ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Whoanma *go flame Orange Cassidy on Twitter for embarrassing your waifu

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436770169334886402*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the best thing Andrade has done in AEW. Respect.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436842277318676483*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rampage was great and hopefully Andrade laying out Chavo means Salina is coming in to manage him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is the best thing Andrade has done in AEW. Respect.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436842277318676483*


when he did that right after being slammed in the rail it warmed my heart

and pac just continued kicking his ass


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Pac v Andrade was great.

Women's match was okay, good performers especially on the face side. Have no idea why Jamie Hayter was brought in with some gravitas and been jobbing since. Unfortunately Britt Baker has lost her IT factor since becoming champ.

Brian Pillman Jr has something about him, the callback whitemeat babyface gimmick works for him.


----------

